# Poop normal or not?



## Tegulover411 (May 26, 2017)

For the last couple of day spaz who is female I believe has been getting whole prey. She has been getting rat pups and today she pooped. This is the poop she made. Is this normal she very pooped this much


----------



## Jack Curry (Jun 19, 2017)

Seems perfectly normal to me!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Jack Curry said:


> Seems perfectly normal to me!


Same here.


----------



## beantickler (Jun 20, 2017)

Yep... That's tegu shyt alright...


----------

